# Fire belly toads?



## silvercrow87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Does anyone know of anyone selling them in Hamilton ontario or of a breeder in the Hamilton area.

I wanted to get 2 or 3 of them. Probably 1 male 2 females or a male and female.

Thanks for any info

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

+Most Fire Belly Toad are of wild stock and will not show up in the stores until closer to spring. They are collected when they are gathering to spawn.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

They may not be available, they banned a lot of newts and salamanders to keep the fungus out of Canada


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm looking for them too and having a hard time. Anything coming from Asia is pretty much banned due to the bsal fungus.
Let me know if you're more successful than me.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Not sure if anyone is still looking, but BA Vaughan has these on sale this week.

I have NOT been in-store recently, and don't know if they actually have them in stock, but they're on the flyer...


----------

